# RIP Oscar, you will be missed.



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss - RIP Oscar and run pain free . . .


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you, means a lot.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

What a sad end...Run free Oscar, at Rainbow Bridge!

How is Mandie doing and how are you doing?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. May time help to ease your pain. I love your picture tribute to Oscar. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. He was so cute. I feel so bad for your Dad. I know how hard it is to lose a dog you're so close to. I hope his heart heals as quickly as possible. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. Run free Oscar.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oscar*

Oscar was SO ADORABLE!
I am so very sorry, but Oscar is at peace and I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear have greeted him at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of little Oscar, I know he was loved, cherished, and will be missed by your family, especially your dad.

My thoughts go out to all of you.

Godspeed little Oscar.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Oscar go to the rainbow bridge and send my hugs kisses for my Buddy, Bunny, Pepsi, Snowy, Shadow too


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of little Oscar. He was such a cutie.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our deepest sympathies to your dad and family. He was a cutie.


----------

